# Przydatne skrypty

## nUmer_inaczej

Witam.

Poniżej przedstawiam sposób na wykorzystanie mych skryptów, które z poziomu pulpitu informują (lewy panel) o najnowszych aktualizacjach oraz zmianach na forum.

1. Ściągnąć pliki i nadać im prawa wykonania

gentoo_forum

gentoo_overlay

2. gentoo_forum wywołujemy z parametrem -n X, gdzie X to ilość wyświetlanych wierszy z for.

   gentoo_overlay wywołujemy z parametrem -g plik.ogg -a amd64, gdzie dźwięk plik.ogg informuje nas o zachodzących zmianach w pakietach, natomiast za amd64 podstawiamy dowolną dostępną architekturę, których lista dostępna jest po wywołaniu programu z parametrem -l. Wszystkie dostępne parametry po wywołaniu skryptów z parametrem -h.

gentoo_forum tworzy w katalogu użytkownika ukryty plik .gentoo_forum, a gentoo_overlay plik .gentoo_overlay. Tam są zapisywane wyniki ich działania, czyli zapisy aktualizacji oraz tematów z forum.

Na tym kończy się działanie programów. Poniższy tekst to konfiguracja crona oraz conky.

Ażeby nie zaciemniać wklejam:

crontab:

```
# Nazwa          Działanie

# ------         -------

# @reboot        Uruchom jeden raz przy starcie systemu

# @yearly        Uruchom jeden raz w roku, "0 0 1 1 *"

# @annually      To samo co @yearly

# @monthly       Uruchom jeden raz w miesiącu, "0 0 1 * *"

# @weekly        Uruchom jeden raz w tygodniu, "0 0 * * 0"

# @daily         Uruchom jeden raz dziennie, "0 0 * * *"

# @midnight      To samo co @daily

# @hourly        Uruchom raz na godzinę, "0 * * * *"

# *     *     *     *     *  komenda do wykonania

# -     -     -     -     -

# |     |     |     |     |

# |     |     |     |     +----- dzień tygodnia (0 - 6) (Niedziela=0)

# |     |     |     |     

# |     |     |     +------- miesiąc (1 - 12)

# |     |     |     

# |     |     +--------- dzień miesiąca (1 - 31)

# |     |     

# |     +----------- godzina (0 - 23)

# |     

# +------------- minuta (0 - 59)

@reboot /home/numer/skrypty/conky/gentoo_forum -n 5

0 */1 * * * /home/numer/skrypty/conky/gentoo_forum -n 5

@reboot /home/numer/skrypty/conky/gentoo_overlay - g /home/numer/.fluxbox/sounds/Kinper/message.ogg -a amd64

0 */1 * * * /home/numer/skrypty/conky/gentoo_overlay -g /home/numer/.fluxbox/sounds/Kinper/message.ogg -a amd64

```

conkyrc - wartości head -n będą różne w zależności od kroju czcionki oraz zastosowanej rozdzielczość, należy je dobrać samodzielnie:

```

${color #ffffff}${exec head -n 34 ~/.gentoo_overlay}

${color #ffffff}${exec head -n 23 ~/.gentoo_forum}

```

Pozdrawiam

nUmer

----------

## Jacekalex

Overlaye w skrypcie raczej są psu na budę, siedzą grzecznie w rss, np:

http://gpo.zugaina.org/RSS/Newest/amd64

Natomiast skrypt do  Overlayi? fajny, ale czy lepszy od Akregatora?   :Wink: 

Na forum bardzo by się przydał normalny RSS, jak praktycznie w każdym PhpBB.   :Twisted Evil: Last edited by Jacekalex on Tue Jun 18, 2013 4:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

gentoo_overlay_0.5

v_0.4

W tej wersji skryptu pozbawiłem się dublujące wpisy (powtarzające się pakiety z różnych overlayów), które występują również w zugainie.

v_0.5

Poprawiłem drobne błędy

zrzutka

----------

